# Blue Water Blitz



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that idea out the window or what??? that sounded fun......


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

?????


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing cause bluewater is right around the corner.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

i hope that it happens. i wouldnt mind fishing it with someone


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (4/26/2009)*i hope that it happens. i wouldnt mind fishing it with someone


I got one spot left on the boat, I'm trying to decide between you and Blue Hoo :banghead


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Flip a coin......


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

ouch


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (4/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Alex Pinney (4/26/2009)*i hope that it happens. i wouldnt mind fishing it with someone
> ...




Damn, I thought we were all friends here thats kinda low.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

damn looks like im going to have to find someone else to fish with...


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

I hearmullet hunter might have a spot for you. If you don't mind spending all night on a sand bar in 2 inches of water:banghead::banghead:banghead


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

haha. it was alot funnier if you could have seen it happen in person..i think i might put a lil team together and see if boss man wont let us fish on the regulator if were not workin


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i got a crew. what was the entry fee we were talking about? hopefully we're talking at least $800 in winnings for each category to make it (fuel offset) worth it


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/27/2009)*i got a crew. what was the entry fee we were talking about? hopefully we're talking at least $800 in winnings for each category to make it (fuel offset) worth it


its a fun tournament...just like the PFF redfish tourny...i think the winner of it got like $125


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll work on it some more if yall are that interested. Been kind of busy lately and have other issues on my mind but please stand by.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (4/28/2009)*its a fun tournament...just like the PFF redfish tourny...i think the winner of it got like $125



oh i understand. but everyone participating is gonna burn way more than $125 in fuel alone (not to mention tackle costs, etc.) . i wonder if like maybe a 2 or 3 week long tournament would be a good format, similar to the outcast month long cobia tournament? 


i just want one of those damn tshirts dan drew up!


----------

